# Sevcon AC motor



## Lex (Feb 8, 2011)

Is this Sevcon AC motor any good for a motorcycle ev?

What is the voltage, current, peak horsepower, RPM, and Torque?

http://www.sevcon.com/pages/acmotors.html


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

check Brammo's owner manual. I would think that the maximum power should be at least double of what they claim for continuous power.

http://brammo.com/documents/brammo-owners-manual.pdf


----------



## Lex (Feb 8, 2011)

Brammo's use Sevcon motors? I didn't see them mentioned in the manual but I did see that they use Valence Lithium Iron Phosphates. I think I might buy a used one a few years from now just for those batteries


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Why link to brammo? Brammo used a sevcon controller, not motor (not sure if they use a Sevcon controller for the production model). I know they use a different brand for their Enertia.

The motors in the two bikes (Enertia and Empulse) are both from PMG. They're PMS series motors, and the Empulse is liquid cooled.


I'd contact Sevcon (good luck, they're kind of bad with customer service) for motor specs. I haven't seen any real specsheet or curves since I've been looking at AC motors for my motorcycle (1-2 years). I ended up with a high voltage 1238 and an AC15 from HPEVS.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

I cited Brammo because they are just down I-5 from me and to show the power they claim for their bike.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Salty9 said:


> I cited Brammo because they are just down I-5 from me and to show the power they claim for their bike.


Thats what I thought...... it had nothing to do with the original posters question:


> Is this Sevcon AC motor any good for a motorcycle ev?


Brammo doesn't use Sevcon motors in their bike.


----------

